# Heavy-gauge bakeware?



## SameGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been gradually replacing all my thin, home-grade bakeware (Wilton, Wear-Ever, Baker's Secret) with heavy-gauge pans. However, the pans I've been finding are all so-called non-stick. I get them on sale at Loblaws (a large supermarket chain), so for example a 20-gauge 9x5 loaf pan cost me just $5 and a 9x13x2 pan cost $7. I also have a couple of USA Pans that I picked up on sale. Good deals for really good bakeware that is easy to clean if I use Everbake spray! But none of my pans are truly all-purpose because of the non-stick coating. 

What are your recommendations for jelly roll and cookie pans (both half-sheet size if possible) that are uncoated?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 24, 2012)

Half-sheet pans from Sam's club or restaurant supply house, silicone mat, and Chicago metallic or something that looks like it. They sell the Chicago metallic at bed bath and beyond with the 20% coupon that is the best deal I have found. You can use the half-sheet pans for cookies, it is what I do anyway.

Jared


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 24, 2012)

Vollrath or Winco or Chicago Metallic
Katom.com will ship residential.

-AJ


----------



## SameGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

The Loblaws pans I have are rebranded Chicago Metallic, but they don't sell the traditional uncoated lines. Local kitchen and restaurant supply places are simply overpriced, so I prefer to shop online. I have silicone mats but lately I prefer using parchment. I have a huge Costco roll of PaperChef parchment paper as well as a big supply of half-sheet-size cut paper from KAF.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 24, 2012)

nordicware cast aluminum pans are my favorite and you can by direct. They have a natural aluminum section filled with sheet pans and you can buy direct. http://www.nordicware.com/


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2012)

+1 Nordic-Ware. The 1/2 and 1/4 sheet pans are pretty bulletproof. Lids and racks to fit are readily available. (I use lids a lot) I've not found a reason to use a flat cookie sheet instead of a sheet pan.

USA pans work for me in other applications - loaf, cupcake/muffin, pie, cake. Nothing seems to stick to them but they are not non-stick in the sense that coating flakes off. A little pricey but worth it.


----------



## SameGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, the glaze on the USA Pans is some sort of silicone. It seems fine for what the pan is specifically designed to make. But sheet pans can be so useful in the kitchen for more than just jelly rolls and cookies, and most of the alternate uses would lead to the coating being scraped off during use or scrubbed off during clean-up.

Maybe I'll get a stack of 12 Chicagos (also made by Bundy) from KaTom and give some to my sister.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 25, 2012)

For round stuff, cake pans, tube pans, etc. Allied Metal Spinning is top notch, Made in the USA. I know Fantes sells them.

-AJ


----------



## barramonday (Nov 25, 2012)

I really like the Magic line brand in 2" height .


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 25, 2012)

daveb said:


> +1 Nordic-Ware. The 1/2 and 1/4 sheet pans are pretty bulletproof. Lids and racks to fit are readily available. (I use lids a lot) I've not found a reason to use a flat cookie sheet instead of a sheet pan.


This is pretty much my feeling on it. Them lids are super handy when proofing, transporting, storing.
Also, I only own half sheet pans (not 1/4 not cookie sheets) because they do everything I need. So consider your needs before buying this that and the other type of everything on the market.


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the Nordic ware stuff also I tend to use a lot of restaurant depot brand industrial stuff too


----------



## SameGuy (Dec 1, 2012)

No warping (the dreaded "bong" sound) with the Nordic Wares? Amazon has the half-sheet with matching lid for about $20.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 2, 2012)

never had the dreaded ping or bong or what have you. They also make the best bundt pan out there. IMHO. <- first time I ever used that.lol


----------



## slowtyper (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw some cheap good quality half sheets at Costco in Toronto


----------

